# DIY CO2 System



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

So I just made my 2L bottle and connected the hose with an air stone and check vale onto the hose. Just curious on the measurement of sugar/yeast and water right now.

I'm planning to use 2 cups of sugar, and HALF a teaspoon of yeast and put it in the bottle, then add warm water. Are those measurements and procedure correct?

And where should the airstone be, buried underneath the gravel, or attached to the intake of a filter (primary, secondary intake?)


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

jamezgt said:


> So I just made my 2L bottle and connected the hose with an air stone and check vale onto the hose. Just curious on the measurement of sugar/yeast and water right now.
> 
> I'm planning to use 2 cups of sugar, and HALF a teaspoon of yeast and put it in the bottle, then add warm water. Are those measurements and procedure correct?
> 
> And where should the airstone be, buried underneath the gravel, or attached to the intake of a filter (primary, secondary intake?)


I would hook it to the filter as long as it is a canister filter not a hang on back filter.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

What do you mean hook it onto the filter. Do I just put it beside the intake so it can suck up the hose? And why can't I use it for HOB's?

Another question, can CO2 harm my piranhas in any way? Somebody on the disease forum was mentioning that he introduced DIY CO2 and his fish are all gasping for air. Could that be a problem?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

What size tank is this for?? If its any of the ones you have listed your tanks are to big. Save yourself the PITA and just buy a pressurized system


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm planning to use it in the 55G. I just wanna test it out first and get the hang of CO2. I'll think about buying a pressurized canister later on.

I have it running right now, and water seems to be siphoning the aquarium water into the 2L bottle - is this suppose to be happening?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

jamezgt said:


> What do you mean hook it onto the filter. Do I just put it beside the intake so it can suck up the hose? And why can't I use it for HOB's?
> 
> Another question, can CO2 harm my piranhas in any way? Somebody on the disease forum was mentioning that he introduced DIY CO2 and his fish are all gasping for air. Could that be a problem?


HOB is not a closed system so co2 will escape into the air. Canisters are closed systems so the co2 will be mixed up in the filter then placed back into the water. At no point will the co2 escape. As for the diy system I would be careful because I tried it once and the sugar and yeast expanded and was able to enter into my water and killed my shrimp and fish. Post so pics lets see it.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Good point. My 55G doesn't have a canister filter, so should I enter try to get it as deep down as possible, or put it near the intake of my AC110?

I couldn't sleep cause I was scared of the yeast traveling into my tank, but everything seems to be fine, and bubbles were coming out within an hour. I really want to introduce CO2 to all my tanks, would the DIY CO2 be worthless on all 3 of my tanks?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

jamezgt said:


> Good point. My 55G doesn't have a canister filter, so should I enter try to get it as deep down as possible, or put it near the intake of my AC110?
> 
> I couldn't sleep cause I was scared of the yeast traveling into my tank, but everything seems to be fine, and bubbles were coming out within an hour. I really want to introduce CO2 to all my tanks,* would the DIY CO2 be worthless on all 3 of my tanks?*


IMO


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

First of all if you have aquarium water siphoning into the Regulator (bottle) then that is not good, that is why you have the check valve to stop it from doing so, is the check valve atached the right way? Make sure it is asap.

The 2cups sugar 1/2 yeast mixture is one of the most effective i think. More yeast means the mixture will produce a lot of C02 but not last as long, as the yeast eats the sugar and a biproduct is the C02. So with this 1/2 a tsp it produces a constant C02 for a longer period of time, I would say for about 3 weeks and the 1 tsp mixture lasts 2 weeks or less. Whatever you choose is fine, but I recommend the 2 cups and 1/2 tsp yeast. Also give the bottle a gentle slosh round every couple of days, just to mix it a little.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I do have a check valve connected, and it's on the right way. Everything is working fine right now, water is NOT going into the bottle anymore. My question is because I do not have a canister filter, should I put the air stone near my intake of the AC110? Or should I put it underneath the gravel. Pictures will be uploaded today.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You could put you're sirstone under/next to the intake of you're cannister, yeah that would work. Or you could just buy a proper diffuser and hook it up to you're airline then put it next to the filter. I dont use anything as a diffuser i just simply jam the end of my airline into the one of the slots on the strainer on my intake so it gets sucked up and goes through the impeller etc.., this works very well too.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> You could put you're sirstone under/next to the intake of you're cannister, yeah that would work. Or you could just buy a proper diffuser and hook it up to you're airline then put it next to the filter. I dont use anything as a diffuser i just simply jam the end of my airline into the one of the slots on the strainer on my intake so it gets sucked up and goes through the impeller etc.., this works very well too.


Sorry - I don't have a canister filter in my 55G. Someone mentioned that it's better to place it in the intake of a canister oppose to a HOB. My question is it still beneficial if its in the intake of the HOB?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> You could put you're sirstone under/next to the intake of you're cannister, yeah that would work. Or you could just buy a proper diffuser and hook it up to you're airline then put it next to the filter. I dont use anything as a diffuser i just simply jam the end of my airline into the one of the slots on the strainer on my intake so it gets sucked up and goes through the impeller etc.., this works very well too.


Sorry - I don't have a canister filter in my 55G. Someone mentioned that it's better to place it in the intake of a canister oppose to a HOB. My question is it still beneficial if its in the intake of the HOB?
[/quote]

Ryan answered you're question to that, no, as the hobs are not closed and the co2 wil escape into the air so it would be pointless, whereas a cannister is fully sealed and closed so the co2 gets mixed up inside the filter, which is good. I ahev no personla experience with HOBS, so i wouldn't know if they were open or closed or whatever, just taking Ryans word for it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay well here is my question. Can you place the tube next to the intake of a jet pump? Would that act as a diffuser?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ksls said:


> Okay well here is my question. Can you place the tube next to the intake of a jet pump? Would that act as a diffuser?


Assuming you mean a powerhead, not really sure never tried it, suppose it would work though ksls









Or even if you attach it to the actual nozzle on it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ksls said:


> Okay well here is my question. Can you place the tube next to the intake of a jet pump? Would that act as a diffuser?


Any co2, be it DIY or pressurized can be placed next to the intake of a filter or powerhead. The filter or powerhead will then chop up the co2 and be diffused. As far as a HOB filter, I would think that it would be better to skip using the HOB in the diffusion of co2. Get a powerhead and use that as a diffuser. There are lots of articles on DIY co2, and they all have different methods for diffusion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> Okay well here is my question. Can you place the tube next to the intake of a jet pump? Would that act as a diffuser?


Assuming you mean a powerhead, not really sure never tried it, suppose it would work though ksls









Or even if you attach it to the actual nozzle on it.
[/quote]

lol Thanks Murph, I had a brainfart and couldnt for the life of me think of POWERHEAD!!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

So it's pretty much 100% pointless to have it against my intake of my HOB, correct?

I don't have a powerhead in my 55g, or a canister filter. But I do have a Fluval 4 Plus (one of those internal filters). Would I be able to just use that as a powerhead? It kinda does act like one in a way!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> So it's pretty much 100% pointless to have it against my intake of my HOB, correct?
> 
> I don't have a powerhead in my 55g, or a canister filter. But I do have a Fluval 4 Plus (one of those internal filters). Would I be able to just use that as a powerhead? It kinda does act like one in a way!


It is pointless using you're HOB for diffusion. But i wouldn't reccomend setting up DIY setups on any of you're tanks, they are only really effective and used on tanks no bigger than 30g. It would mean you f*cking around too much if you used it on you're 55, the co2 wouldn't last long at all. As for you're queston, i supose you could try using you're fluval 4+, but as others and i have stated, there is no point in setting up DIY co2 on any of you're tanks, but thats just our opinion. If you really want to try co2, setup a small shrimp tank or something and set one up. I have a yeast setup on my 30g Sanchezi tank and it is working great.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's a picture of the setup.










If that works setup works, let me know.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I dont think that will work, you aint even got the airstone next to the intake, thats the part which you pull of to take the media out. If anything....either get a proper diffuser for like 5$ off ebay, and attch it right next to or under the intake, or get a sucker clip and attch the airstone right next to or under the intake.

But...im telling you now that this aint gonna work at all and you wil get really frustrated, there are numerous things that can go wrong with what you're doing right now.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Well because I don't have a canister filter in my 55G, should I just throw away the DIY CO2 then?

And could somebody tell me or link me to a useful website that explains the role of a diffuser!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ksls said:


> Okay well here is my question. Can you place the tube next to the intake of a jet pump? Would that act as a diffuser?


yes it does work but it is not as effective as a diffuser. I like using a diffuser underneath a powerhead to help with circulation.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Dude just ditch the diy co2. Its not worth a damn in a tank your size.


----------

